# MusicID mp3 naming software.



## drag2f2f (Aug 9, 2005)

I know there is software that lets mp3 be named, using the Gracenote MusicID service, as they are being ripped from a CD. I was wondering whether there is any software that will rename mp3s that have already been ripped, either full albums or singles, using the Music ID service or similar free service.
When I say name the mp3s I mean filling in the details under the Advanced Summary section in Properties, including artist, title, album, track number etc.

Thanks, Anthony


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I am just google searching.
http://phonascus.sourceforge.net/

http://www.moodlogic.com/


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You can put the mp3's in WMP, select a whole album, right-click, 'Find Album Info', it will do an internet lookup and fill in Artist, Album, Track Name, Track number, Release year, Genre and few other tags. To do the lookup you need to enter at least the track name or something close.

If you want to rename the files according to what's in the tags, you need a tag editor. There are many of them out there, the one I use is Mp3 Tag Studio.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use Tag&Rename. It's not free, but it's the best one I've ever found.


----------



## drag2f2f (Aug 9, 2005)

Thabks guys, Tag&Rename sounds like it may be worth paying for. I've done a good bit of research myself now as well and came across a database service/community called MusicBrainz and their latest client software Picard sounds good. Has anyone tried this software; any opinions?

http://musicbrainz.org/doc/PicardTagger


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

drag2f2f said:


> Thabks guys, Tag&Rename sounds like it may be worth paying for. I've done a good bit of research myself now as well and came across a database service/community called MusicBrainz and their latest client software Picard sounds good. Has anyone tried this software; any opinions?
> 
> http://musicbrainz.org/doc/PicardTagger


The first link I provided above uses the MusicBrainz service.


----------

